# GHRP-6 vs GH..



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

just wondering how these two items compare to each other in terms off developing mass, fat burning, cosmetic benefit etc.

ive got 4 weeks of GH left and will be trying GHRP-6 for sure once my GH has ran out, but i wonder if carrying on and running a low dose of GH, maybe 4iu's EOD, would still be beneficial for slight local fat burning and/or cosmetic purposes?


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

x2

i'm looking into these too.......

looking ar running ghrp2 tho, at 100mcg 3 x daily...........

but unsure if its worth it without GH.....

also if running grf/cjc alongside is an absolute must....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

for me i got more from GH can't really explain it but NutropinAQ in my opinion has the slight edge.....but in my opinion its not about one or the other given the right method both together gives better results...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i used chinese generic ghrp 6 last year 100mcg x 3 and feel it was beneficial during the off season. it helped keep me lean and was great for apetite and seemed to keep me injury free.

However i am now using hyge for the first time and must say i have never seen my physique change so much.

Must take into account tho that both times there are other factors in play also


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

What dose of GH were you running Clubber and how did you rate it?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> What dose of GH were you running Clubber and how did you rate it?


running 8iu's EOD and using Hyge's

i'll be finishing my 2nd kit in afew weeks time. Ive noticed its helped bring at my lower abs aswell as tighten my skin, cosmetic effects etc.

just been weighing up the price vs effects at the moment, thats way im looking into ghrp-6 instead.


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> for me i got more from GH can't really explain it but NutropinAQ in my opinion has the slight edge.....but in my opinion its not about one or the other given the right method both together gives better results...


Hi mate I dont get using them together as ive researched and found that when being on synthetic hgh it can supress natural hgh production and there is a recovery time and obviously drugs like GHRP-6 are there to stimulate natural secretion of hgh.

I now know people doing GHRP-6 when coming off synthetic hgh as they think that they will have very little or none hgh when coming of synthetic human growth hormone.

So do they work well together in any method during the same time?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

standardflexer said:


> Hi mate I dont get using them together as ive researched and found that when being on synthetic hgh it can supress natural hgh production and there is a recovery time and obviously drugs like GHRP-6 are there to stimulate natural secretion of hgh.
> 
> I now know people doing GHRP-6 when coming off synthetic hgh as they think that they will have very little or none hgh when coming of synthetic human growth hormone.
> 
> So do they work well together in any method during the same time?


one method is shooting ghrp/mod grf etc then 15 mins later shooting a low dose of synthetic. then as the natural pulse is at its strongest you are hitting ure sysstem with synthetic growth as well magnifiying the pulse.

this is how i understand it from my reading anyway.


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

So hilly your saying take the gh split up over the day with your ghrp,what doseage of gh 2iu each shot??


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Anthony83 said:


> So hilly your saying take the gh split up over the day with your ghrp,what doseage of gh 2iu each shot??


yes mate


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Anthony83 said:


> So hilly your saying take the gh split up over the day with your ghrp,what doseage of gh 2iu each shot??


Most effective way to use it IME:thumbup1:

Anything up to 4iu with each ghrp/ghrh shot is fine without causing any pituary shut/slow down.

Also do not use synthetic Gh with your pre bed shot


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

Cheers mate might give this a try with my gh


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

standardflexer said:


> Hi mate I dont get using them together as ive researched and found that when being on *synthetic hgh it can supress natural hgh production and there is a recovery time and obviously drugs like GHRP-6 are there to stimulate natural secretion of hgh.*
> 
> I now know people doing GHRP-6 when coming off synthetic hgh as they think that they will have very little or none hgh when coming of synthetic human growth hormone.
> 
> So do they work well together in any method during the same time?


you have answered your own question in the bold part of your post mate


----------

